# [SOLVED] How can I split a PDF image into 4 equal segments(quarters)?



## THE SKITZ (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a cool poster I found online. I want to print this and hang it. I was hoping you design guys can help.

What I am trying to do is convert it to 4 equal segments. I want to print each segment and hang them like a 4 piece puzzle, to make one big poster. I have photoshop CS5 if that helps.

Can this even be done? If so, what is the easiest way possible. I tried looking at different settings in my printer utility. I didn't see any ways to make it happen through there though.

So just to sum it up, I want to Divide a PDF image file into 4 equal segments. Quarters. Then I want to print each of the 4 segments seperately and piece them together, then hang it like one big poster.

How can I convert the PDF so this can be done?


----------



## THE SKITZ (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: How can I split a PDF image into 4 equal segments(quarters)?*

It has been resolved. Thanks anyway.


----------

